# Stealth?



## gdowling1451 (Jun 14, 2005)

Is there a way I can surf the internet in stealth without buying a stealth program? BTW I bought Spyware Killer Pro which has stealth surfing on it but ever since I bought it their server has been out of order. So Im hunting for other alternatives. :question:


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

No such thing as stealth... your computer has to talk to something, and that something has to know who it's talking to, directly or indirectly.

The closest you can get to anonymity on the internet is through the use of a private proxy, not a program. Imagine three people standing on a street. The two on either side are standing facing away from each other. When one wants to say something to the other, he whispers to the middle person over his shoulder. The middle person repeats this to the other one, and so on, so that the two outside people never see each others' faces. This is how a proxy works. 

There are public proxies, but beware- your information is going through their computer, which means that they can see it. This is why a paid private proxy is the best and most secure option.


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

What do you mean by stealth, as in hiding your IP address? ZoneAlarm has this setting on it's firewall.


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

But I guess Fox covered it....


----------



## gdowling1451 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Stealth*

Yes I mean a private proxy, so how do I find one? :4-dontkno 



Fox said:


> No such thing as stealth... your computer has to talk to something, and that something has to know who it's talking to, directly or indirectly.
> 
> The closest you can get to anonymity on the internet is through the use of a private proxy, not a program. Imagine three people standing on a street. The two on either side are standing facing away from each other. When one wants to say something to the other, he whispers to the middle person over his shoulder. The middle person repeats this to the other one, and so on, so that the two outside people never see each others' faces. This is how a proxy works.
> 
> There are public proxies, but beware- your information is going through their computer, which means that they can see it. This is why a paid private proxy is the best and most secure option.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Well you generally have to pay a subscription to use a private proxy....I don't know if you're into that or what.

There are some websites that have a web-based proxy for free, like http://anonymizer.com

And there are some proxy lists. But keep in mind that using some of the proxies listed may be illegal as many are corporate, educational, or otherwise private property, and the owner inadvertently made the proxy public.

If you're looking for a list, hop on google and search for "public proxy list" or just "proxy list".


----------



## gdowling1451 (Jun 14, 2005)

*anonymous surfing*

okay, thank you, I got on that web site and got a few good proxies...now how do I use them? :4-dontkno


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

For just a proxy server, you'll have to set it up within your browser. For IE, it's somewhere in connections- I can't find that one myself because I'm in linux now. 

About half of the proxy servers you'll find in online lists just don't work, so if one doesn't work, move on to the next one and the next until you find one that connects and works at a decent speed (you're limited by the connection speed of the proxy).


----------

